# JULEP - What are you currently wearing??



## RenoFab (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey ladies. I wanted to create a forum where we could all share what Julep colors we are currently wearing. Tips, info, reviews, etc. Share away.....


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 31, 2014)

This will be fun, thanks for starting it!  Can't wait to get home from work and swatch the new colors.  I went for the full Polish Upgrade plus the black and white add on, this is my first time upgrading to a full box!


----------



## shutterblog (Mar 31, 2014)

This is a few weeks old now, but it's my favorite Julep combo to date!  I submitted the pic for NoTD but it's never been selected.





It's Dianna with Brigitte tips.  (Right now I'm two-timing them with SH's Mermaid's Tale.)


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a few weeks old now, but it's my favorite Julep combo to date!  I submitted the pic for NoTD but it's never been selected.





It's Dianna with Brigitte tips.  (Right now I'm two-timing them with SH's Mermaid's Tale.)
That's gorgeous, great combo!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a few weeks old now, but it's my favorite Julep combo to date!  I submitted the pic for NoTD but it's never been selected.





It's Dianna with Brigitte tips.  (Right now I'm two-timing them with SH's Mermaid's Tale.)
GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 31, 2014)

I just got my April Maven box today, so I had to redo my nails! I'm wearing Bailey with Aretha on top!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Got the It Girl box yesterday.  Here is Maren:





1 coat &amp; no top coat.  It's really sheer, but has a lovely shimmer/sheen to it.  I didn't expect to like this one as much as I do.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my April Maven box today, so I had to redo my nails! I'm wearing Bailey with Aretha on top!




Great combo!  I love the finish on Bailey on it's own too - sheer and almost rubbery, not too shiny!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the It Girl box yesterday.  Here is Maren:





1 coat &amp; no top coat.  It's really sheer, but has a lovely shimmer/sheen to it.  I didn't expect to like this one as much as I do.
Beautiful, this is a surprise favorite for me too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

I did this a few days ago, but so far it's holding up! Almost all Julep, with one exception. L to R: Nails Inc. Brook Street, Julep Princess Grace, Lilou, Denver, Margaret and Rae dots.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this a few days ago, but so far it's holding up! Almost all Julep, with one exception. L to R: Nails Inc. Brook Street, Julep Princess Grace, Lilou, Denver, Margaret and Rae dots.




How much fun is that, I love it!!  What a perfect spring mani.

Brook Street looks like Julep Harriet, which I've been wanting.  Do you have both and if so are they similar?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this a few days ago, but so far it's holding up! Almost all Julep, with one exception. L to R: Nails Inc. Brook Street, Julep Princess Grace, Lilou, Denver, Margaret and Rae dots.




Love it!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How much fun is that, I love it!!  What a perfect spring mani.

Brook Street looks like Julep Harriet, which I've been wanting.  Do you have both and if so are they similar?
I do, I think they look totally different. And actually Brook Street comes out quite a bit darker than it looks in the bottle with 2 coats. Harriet is more orange-y coral, Brook Street is more pink/red coral. No filter on this photo.


----------



## KatieS131 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a few weeks old now, but it's my favorite Julep combo to date!  I submitted the pic for NoTD but it's never been selected.





It's Dianna with Brigitte tips.  (Right now I'm two-timing them with SH's Mermaid's Tale.)
I love that combo! It looks great!

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my April Maven box today, so I had to redo my nails! I'm wearing Bailey with Aretha on top!




This looks so fun! Aretha looks great in every picture I've seen! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the It Girl box yesterday.  Here is Maren:





1 coat &amp; no top coat.  It's really sheer, but has a lovely shimmer/sheen to it.  I didn't expect to like this one as much as I do.
Maren is a perfect spring pink! Your mani looks great! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this a few days ago, but so far it's holding up! Almost all Julep, with one exception. L to R: Nails Inc. Brook Street, Julep Princess Grace, Lilou, Denver, Margaret and Rae dots.




This looks awesome! Such a fun, bright mani!


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 4, 2014)

I put on Clara from Julep last night. I love this color so much I got a second as a back up. You have to be patient with it bc it is on the thicker side and can bubble easily. I applied two very thin coats and there is a little streaking. I may put a third coat on tonight for a better coverage. It is a true peachy cream. Base coat Seche Vite and top coat Orly.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do, I think they look totally different. And actually Brook Street comes out quite a bit darker than it looks in the bottle with 2 coats. Harriet is more orange-y coral, Brook Street is more pink/red coral. No filter on this photo.




Thanks for that!  I'm still on the fence with Harriet, I do have Urban Decay Psychedelic Sister which looks, to me, like a brighter version of it.


----------



## RedBadger (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm dying to wear Bailey, the new cobalt blue, but I have to keep only red and white and sparkles on my nails while my Wisconsin Badgers are playing in the NCAA Championship this weekend!  We play Kentucky, so the blue definitely has to stay at the back of the stash for a few more days


----------



## scriptedending (Apr 4, 2014)

Wearing Bailey on my nails and Flora on my toes. Bailey as pictured here is two coats and a topcoat. Not taking a pic of my toes, but Flora is really pretty!


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *scriptedending* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Bailey on my nails and Flora on my toes. Bailey as pictured here is two coats and a topcoat. Not taking a pic of my toes, but Flora is really pretty!




I love this! I never thought such a vibrant blue would be so wearable, but this one seems wearable, neutral, summery, good for Fall and high fashion at the same time. Hmmmmmm adding to favorites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *scriptedending* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Bailey on my nails and Flora on my toes. Bailey as pictured here is two coats and a topcoat. Not taking a pic of my toes, but Flora is really pretty!




I love this shade too!  I really like the almost rubbery/matte type finish it has without a top coat.  I think this month's collection, although similar to colors from previous collections, has some really great and interesting finishes that I wasn't expecting at all that sets it apart.

Edit - Oh no, I just tried to put on Bailey (I had previously just swatched it on a wheel) and I don't know if I got a bad bottle or what, but the formula on mine is terrible.  Gloopy, thick, hard to apply, pooled at the edges and took forever to dry.  I got frustrated and just took it off.  I'm going to try out Tatum instead.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Apr 8, 2014)

What a fun post! Wish I knew about this a few hours sooner; I just took off Julep Bailey with CiatÃ© Comic Strip accents.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 8, 2014)

Received Rose in last one of the  Lucky mystery boxes, gorgeous color and finish!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a few weeks old now, but it's my favorite Julep combo to date!  I submitted the pic for NoTD but it's never been selected.





It's Dianna with Brigitte tips.  (Right now I'm two-timing them with SH's Mermaid's Tale.)
Beautiful!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my April Maven box today, so I had to redo my nails! I'm wearing Bailey with Aretha on top!




Nice combo!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the It Girl box yesterday.  Here is Maren:





1 coat &amp; no top coat.  It's really sheer, but has a lovely shimmer/sheen to it.  I didn't expect to like this one as much as I do.
Thanks for posting a swatch im still waiting for my box.  I ordered an extra one because that's my friends name.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this a few days ago, but so far it's holding up! Almost all Julep, with one exception. L to R: Nails Inc. Brook Street, Julep Princess Grace, Lilou, Denver, Margaret and Rae dots.




This is so fun!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *scriptedending* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Bailey on my nails and Flora on my toes. Bailey as pictured here is two coats and a topcoat. Not taking a pic of my toes, but Flora is really pretty!




Love that blue, cant wait for my box to arrive.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *scriptedending* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Bailey on my nails and Flora on my toes. Bailey as pictured here is two coats and a topcoat. Not taking a pic of my toes, but Flora is really pretty!




I love this shade too!  I really like the almost rubbery/matte type finish it has without a top coat.  I think this month's collection, although similar to colors from previous collections, has some really great and interesting finishes that I wasn't expecting at all that sets it apart.

Edit - Oh no, I just tried to put on Bailey (I had previously just swatched it on a wheel) and I don't know if I got a bad bottle or what, but the formula on mine is terrible.  Gloopy, thick, hard to apply, pooled at the edges and took forever to dry.  I got frustrated and just took it off.  I'm going to try out Tatum instead.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 9, 2014)

Here is a shot of my nails today with Octavia before heading out to Braves home opener. I was a little disappointed with the formula on this one. It seemed especially thick and took quite a long time to dry, not the best thing in a time crunch. However the color is lovely.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 9, 2014)

Celia with shoshanna for little mermaid inspired nails


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is a shot of my nails today with Octavia before heading out to Braves home opener. I was a little disappointed with the formula on this one. It seemed especially thick and took quite a long time to dry, not the best thing in a time crunch. However the color is lovely.



Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Celia with shoshanna for little mermaid inspired nails





Nice manis!


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Apr 10, 2014)

Britney Spears "toxic" leotard inspired mani hehehe sephora opi "bare to be different" and julep's "Clio"


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi - 2 of you made the Julep Blog - Wishing Willow and Kelly Silva

Here is the link: http://www.julep.com/blog/mani-mania-spring-sprung/


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 11, 2014)

Well that is unexpected and fun! Thanks for link.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Britney Spears "toxic" leotard inspired mani hehehe sephora opi "bare to be different" and julep's "Clio"




Love it!


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 12, 2014)

Just switched things up for a wedding I am attending tomorrow. I wanted something fairly neutral that was still fun. I opted for Julep's Ginger, an oldie but a goody. Sadly I think it is discontinued, but it is a sand colored holographic polish. It dries somewhere between a satin finish and matte, so I added a top coat. I have added it to my pinky and ring finger in this shot. It is even more stunning in daylight. Also one of my kitties coordinates and wanted to be included in Instagram picture.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just switched things up for a wedding I am attending tomorrow. I wanted something fairly neutral that was still fun. I opted for Julep's Ginger, an oldie but a goody. Sadly I think it is discontinued, but it is a sand colored holographic polish. It dries somewhere between a satin finish and matte, so I added a top coat. I have added it to my pinky and ring finger in this shot. It is even more stunning in daylight. Also one of my kitties coordinates and wanted to be included in Instagram picture.








Pretty color and cute kitty!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just switched things up for a wedding I am attending tomorrow. I wanted something fairly neutral that was still fun. I opted for Julep's Ginger, an oldie but a goody. Sadly I think it is discontinued, but it is a sand colored holographic polish. It dries somewhere between a satin finish and matte, so I added a top coat. I have added it to my pinky and ring finger in this shot. It is even more stunning in daylight. Also one of my kitties coordinates and wanted to be included in Instagram picture.








I love neutrals, so pretty!  I think all posts should contain pictures of pets - I always enjoy seeing them



.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 14, 2014)

Ohhh julep manis!!! And congrats to those featured on the blog. My mani is Betty, Rosa and Coretta. I love the formula in all of them especially Betty. I had trouble with bailey bubbling.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhh julep manis!!!
And congrats to those featured on the blog.

My mani is Betty, Rosa and Coretta. I love the formula in all of them especially Betty. I had trouble with bailey bubbling.




Oh Coretta looks so pretty - nice nails!


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhh julep manis!!!
And congrats to those featured on the blog.

My mani is Betty, Rosa and Coretta. I love the formula in all of them especially Betty. I had trouble with bailey bubbling.




Bailey is also a really thick formula for me. I love your mani though. Very romantic feel. Love it!!!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 15, 2014)

Aww thanks.


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhh julep manis!!!
And congrats to those featured on the blog.

My mani is Betty, Rosa and Coretta. I love the formula in all of them especially Betty. I had trouble with bailey bubbling.




Beautiful!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 16, 2014)

Misti with Tania and Joelle







I am so in love with Tania. It's by far my favorite polish atm.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 16, 2014)

That looks beautiful - Such a great tip to do Misti and Tania together.


----------



## wishingwillow (Apr 17, 2014)

Emerson arrived today. Do I think this one polish was worth mystery box? TBD. I rarely get mystery boxes so only one repeat for me. If the others have good formulas I will be ok. This polish went on fairly sheer, almost like a glaze. It took three coats to build up to coverage you see here. Standard nails inc caviar coat on top.



And after one coat :


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 17, 2014)

Unfortunately I didn't get a pic before a craft project destroyed it - but two coats of the new Tatum (Kermit green metallic) didn't "wow" me when I put it on, so I put two coats of Aretha (March's Aquamarine) over it.  LOVED it after that.  Very Easter / springy if you have that combo.  Aretha had a lot more flecks of color than I was expecting!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhh julep manis!!!
And congrats to those featured on the blog.

My mani is Betty, Rosa and Coretta. I love the formula in all of them especially Betty. I had trouble with bailey bubbling.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Misti with Tania and Joelle







I am so in love with Tania. It's by far my favorite polish atm.
Looks great on you!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Emerson arrived today. Do I think this one polish was worth mystery box? TBD. I rarely get mystery boxes so only one repeat for me. If the others have good formulas I will be ok.

This polish went on fairly sheer, almost like a glaze. It took three coats to build up to coverage you see here. Standard nails inc caviar coat on top.





And after one coat :




Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately I didn't get a pic before a craft project destroyed it - but two coats of the new Tatum (Kermit green metallic) didn't "wow" me when I put it on, so I put two coats of Aretha (March's Aquamarine) over it.  LOVED it after that.  Very Easter / springy if you have that combo.  Aretha had a lot more flecks of color than I was expecting!
I was very impressed by Aretha, so much that I want a back up. Just sad that its so goopy.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 17, 2014)

> Nice!


 I wonder if the other speckles are that sheer I just have the add on one but have tried it yet. The three bday polishes have held up great. I've had them on since Sunday and except for the one nail I took off myself no chips to be found.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm wearing Shenae this week, which I received in the March Lucky 100% mystery box.  I like the color much more than I was expecting to, it reminds me of a pale jade green.  However, it's not holding up very well, as I had chips within one day.  That's unusual for me.  I'll have to try a different base/top coat (I used Zoya) with this one and see if I have better luck.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 18, 2014)

Today's mani is Jukep's Lauren and Cult Cosmetics Coachella. Lauren is an older color I believe but I was looking for a nice pink pop on my nails for Easter. Coachella is a beautiful holographic polish. I had some vinyls I bought during Black Friday and used them to accent the coachella. Lauren took 3 coats to not have VNL and years to dry. I had to wait for it to fully dry in order to put a vinyl over it or it would end up lifting when I remove the vinyl. Any unevenness went away when I put Orly's sec n dry on. This pic is with flash.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice!

I wonder if the other speckles are that sheer I just have the add on one but have tried it yet.

The three bday polishes have held up great. I've had them on since Sunday and except for the one nail I took off myself no chips to be found. That's great!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Today's mani is Jukep's Lauren and Cult Cosmetics Coachella.

Lauren is an older color I believe but I was looking for a nice pink pop on my nails for Easter. Coachella is a beautiful holographic polish. I had some vinyls I bought during Black Friday and used them to accent the coachella. Lauren took 3 coats to not have VNL and years to dry. I had to wait for it to fully dry in order to put a vinyl over it or it would end up lifting when I remove the vinyl. Any unevenness went away when I put Orly's sec n dry on. This pic is with flash.




Pretty!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 23, 2014)

I have on Flora.  I really like it and the formula was much better than the other ones I tried from last month.  It's bright but I still feel ok wearing it to work since it's spring!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 24, 2014)

I have Dianna on my toes.  I hadn't wore this color for a while, it's definitely one of my all-time favorite Juleps.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm calling this one "Pastel Racing Stripes".  I'm not seeing how to adjust size of photos, so I'm afraid these may be huge.  The pink is Martha.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2014)

Lulubelle107 said:


> I'm calling this one "Pastel Racing Stripes".  I'm not seeing how to adjust size of photos, so I'm afraid these may be huge.  The pink is Martha.


So pretty!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 26, 2014)

Love the mani perfect for spring!


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm wearing Kayla (thumb, middle finger, pinky finger), Monaco (pointer finger) and Bailey with Aretha over it as a topcoat (ring finger) because finals have me feeling very blue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd post a picture because it's one of my favorite manicures I've ever done, but my left hand has mismatched nails lengths due to two nails snapping and a nail on my right hand snapped so badly this morning that part of my nail bed is exposed and an angry red color not unlike Myriam, so... Yeah, I'd rather that not be seen right now. Anyone got any advice for when that happens? My nails are the longest they've ever been, so I haven't had this problem before.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I am wearing my very favourite blue ever, Annie. It is the blue dreams are made of. It's what I expected Amy to be based on Juleps swatches. (But course she arrived much greener IRL as seems to be common with all on Julep's blues and teals.)

No pics yet as I'm touching up some chips. I plan to top it with Aretha, my birthday month polish.

ETA: pic! (That is my never-ending knitted blanket project behind.)


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Your blanket and your nails are both gorgeous!  I love Annie too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

autopilot said:


> I am wearing my very favourite blue ever, Annie. It is the blue dreams are made of. It's what I expected Amy to be based on Juleps swatches. (But course she arrived much greener IRL as seems to be common with all on Julep's blues and teals.)
> 
> No pics yet as I'm touching up some chips. I plan to top it with Aretha, my birthday month polish.
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## caspad (Apr 29, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I have on Flora.  I really like it and the formula was much better than the other ones I tried from last month.  It's bright but I still feel ok wearing it to work since it's spring!


I like Flora a lot too. 

I'm wearing Maren right now. It is really neon bright which isn't really my thing. It is sheer but I don't mind that at all. It wears really well - I'm on day 5 with no top coat and no chips!


----------



## Leah_Bosward (Apr 29, 2014)

I just took off Parker Bombshell. I think its nice and summery for a spring day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeMyBait (May 1, 2014)

I'm also wearing Flora. I got my intro box in the mail yesterday so I wanted to try one of my colors out. Both my 13m old and my bf picked this one. Its ok... a bit too hot magenta for me. It looked a lot more purple in the bottle. I do like the formula though so I guess that's something.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I'm also wearing Flora. I got my intro box in the mail yesterday so I wanted to try one of my colors out. Both my 13m old and my bf picked this one. Its ok... a bit too hot magenta for me. It looked a lot more purple in the bottle. I do like the formula though so I guess that's something.


Cute!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 3, 2014)

I've got Margaret and then on my ring fingers I've got Rainbow Honey's Stellar Treat over it.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 4, 2014)

Jeanne, Kam, and Jules

Sorry MUT keeps warping my pictures.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 5, 2014)

Last night I decided for Julep mani round 2 and picked Maren. I really love this color. It's so feminine and girly. A nice soft pink with a light blue shimmer. Definitely bubblegum!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 5, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Jeanne, Kam, and Jules
> 
> Sorry MUT keeps warping my picture


LinaMingo your nails are gorgeous - So pretty


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 5, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> Last night I decided for Julep mani round 2 and picked Maren. I really love this color. It's so feminine and girly. A nice soft pink with a light blue shimmer. Definitely bubblegum!


I just did the same last night! I love this color!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 5, 2014)

Saaya from May's Bombshell box.  I like how it's got a glowy quality.  Polish was a little thick but not difficult to work with.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 5, 2014)

@@BeMyBait love the color I keep forgetting I have it.

@@Sun8shin3 thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Lulubelle107 I thought I wouldn't like that color but when I seen it in the bottle I said its worth a try.

I manually did the mentions I hope they worked.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 7, 2014)

Wanted to try the Creativity Kit, so I used Laree over Sayaa.  Not the best choice, as Laree is goopy thick and didn't want to lay down a clean line.  However, I do like the tools and using the Plie wand did help with my non-dominant hand.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 12, 2014)

Rae with cult cosmetic coachella

Idk why it's upside down :/


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 13, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Rae with cult cosmetic coachella
> 
> Idk why it's upside down :/


Super pretty!


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Jeanne, Kam, and Jules
> 
> Sorry MUT keeps warping my pictures.


Love that combo!


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> Last night I decided for Julep mani round 2 and picked Maren. I really love this color. It's so feminine and girly. A nice soft pink with a light blue shimmer. Definitely bubblegum!


Nice!~


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Saaya from May's Bombshell box.  I like how it's got a glowy quality.  Polish was a little thick but not difficult to work with.


So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Wanted to try the Creativity Kit, so I used Laree over Sayaa.  Not the best choice, as Laree is goopy thick and didn't want to lay down a clean line.  However, I do like the tools and using the Plie wand did help with my non-dominant hand.


Nice job!


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Rae with cult cosmetic coachella
> 
> Idk why it's upside down :/


Looks great!


----------



## autopilot (May 24, 2014)

Julep Paulette from the May collection.


----------



## JC327 (May 26, 2014)

autopilot said:


> Julep Paulette from the May collection.


Nice!


----------



## tigerlilly523 (May 28, 2014)

Maddy from the May 2014 collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's lasted longer than I thought it would without chipping--I think I'm gonna get bored of it before it chips and I have to take it off.


----------



## TellulaBlue (May 29, 2014)

I am currently wearing Yumi, which I LOVE! The only problem with this polish is that it got super thick in the bottle. I received this a month ago and half the bottle is gone (i've only used it once before). I have never had this happen with any of my other Julep polishes. Is anyone else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## Jacksoki (May 30, 2014)

Harriet on my fingers, Zelda on my toes!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 2, 2014)

Julep's "Lilou" with Rainbow Honey's "Poffin Party" on top . . .






I love the color of Lilou (lemon chiffon crème) - but it's one of the worst Julep polishes I've ever used.  It was streaky and thick / goopy.  I used Seche Restore three times just to finish the job.  Now that it's over and done with, I like it.  But if we had a swear jar, I'd be bankrupt this week!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 2, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Julep's "Lilou" with Rainbow Honey's "Poffin Party" on top . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a gorgeous look!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jun 2, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Julep's "Lilou" with Rainbow Honey's "Poffin Party" on top . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you feel happy every time you look at your nails!  That is so Happy!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 2, 2014)

Sun8shin3 said:


> I bet you feel happy every time you look at your nails!  That is so Happy!


I do feel happy looking at it!  Thank you!  Yesterday was our 18th anniversary (_where did the time go_?!?) - so this was my cupcake with sprinkles.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Julep's "Lilou" with Rainbow Honey's "Poffin Party" on top . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I do feel happy looking at it!  Thank you!  Yesterday was our 18th anniversary (_where did the time go_?!?) - so this was my cupcake with sprinkles.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow Congrats!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 9, 2014)

_Decisions, decisions_...





Problem?  What problem?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    (When I started with Julep last fall, I had four bottles of OPI.  Total.)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> _Decisions, decisions_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice!


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 22, 2014)

Tracy. Lovely, lovely Tracy.  I've never tried a textured polish before, and I'm just entranced with this.  It's got a subtle sparkle in normal indoor light. Under my LED desk lamp, it looks like it's got diamond dust on it.  It's Cinderella-at-the-ball sparkly.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Tracy. Lovely, lovely Tracy.  I've never tried a textured polish before, and I'm just entranced with this.  It's got a subtle sparkle in normal indoor light. Under my LED desk lamp, it looks like it's got diamond dust on it.  It's Cinderella-at-the-ball sparkly.


Beautiful!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 25, 2014)

Rainbow toes - my son says it looks like Skittles.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I needed something "happy"!

Red - Julep Molly

Orange - Julep Brielle first coat / Sinful Colors Anemone second coat

Yellow - Julep Lexie

Green - Julep Payton

Blue - Nails Inc. Baker Street

Baby Blue - Julep Jeanne

Cloud - Butter London Cotton Buds

Rainbow - I ♥ Nail Art pens


----------



## JC327 (Jun 30, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Rainbow toes - my son says it looks like Skittles.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I needed something "happy"!
> 
> Red - Julep Molly
> 
> ...


Awesome job!


----------



## acostakk (Jun 30, 2014)

Julep Michelle and America. For everyone waiting for reviews on the new O2 base coat, I have to say it made my white polish go on like a dream. Streak free in two coats, and no bubbling from having to use extra thick coats. I'm actually considering buying a backup just for use with my light/streak prone polishes!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 6, 2014)

acostakk said:


> Julep Michelle and America. For everyone waiting for reviews on the new O2 base coat, I have to say it made my white polish go on like a dream. Streak free in two coats, and no bubbling from having to use extra thick coats. I'm actually considering buying a backup just for use with my light/streak prone polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute mani, love,the black and white.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 6, 2014)

acostakk said:


> Julep Michelle and America. For everyone waiting for reviews on the new O2 base coat, I have to say it made my white polish go on like a dream. Streak free in two coats, and no bubbling from having to use extra thick coats. I'm actually considering buying a backup just for use with my light/streak prone polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is *ADORABLE*!  And thanks for the heads-up on the O2 base coat - I have it but I haven't used it yet.  Sounds like I need to change that!


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 14, 2014)

Zoya Robyn (blue - and my namesake) with Julep's Payton (green) on the tips!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Zoya Robyn (blue - and my namesake) with Julep's Payton (green) on the tips!


Love the color combo, perfect for summer.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm wearing Vicki, a bright (really bright) pink.  I wasn't expecting it to be so vivid, out of my comfort zone for sure. My husband however adores it, going all Gomez from the " Addams Family" on me. The texture was like Elmer's Glue though, and I just got it on Friday


----------



## autopilot (Jul 20, 2014)

Julep Lissa!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2014)

autopilot said:


> Julep Lissa!


Pretty!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 21, 2014)

Nan with a matte top coat. I love this color so much.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Nan with a matte top coat. I love this color so much.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Sun8shin3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nan and Lissa look great.  I love Nan too! I have a color that looks like Lissa called Lena


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 28, 2014)

I have Kendra on my toes right now.  I haven't worn dark polish in months &amp; I'm kinda loving it.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 31, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I have Kendra on my toes right now.  I haven't worn dark polish in months &amp; I'm kinda loving it.


This was one of my faves from last Fall. I was so surprised how much I loved the gold micro shimmer in the olive green and can't wait to wear it again soon!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 31, 2014)

I am pulling out some of the oldies and currently wearing Lauren. It dries matte which I don't like but I applied a shiny top coat to give it a nice shine. I had to apply two thickish coats because it is a bit of a jelly formula.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I am pulling out some of the oldies and currently wearing Lauren. It dries matte which I don't like but I applied a shiny top coat to give it a nice shine. I had to apply two thickish coats because it is a bit of a jelly formula.


Nice!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2014)

I must be in the mood for fall colors, as I'm wearing Trina on my hands and feet.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2014)

I thought I had attached the picture of Trina, but apparently not.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok ladies summer is coming to an end soon and I really don't feel that I have taken advantage of so many of my summer polishes. I am feeling a little blue to any recommendations on some Julep summer blues. I have a ton of them but need a little nudge to get me out of my coral comfort zone.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 11, 2014)

@@RenoFab - Julep Annie is my fave blue! Although I haven't received India yet, and that looks gorgeous.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 11, 2014)

autopilot said:


> @@RenoFab - Julep Annie is my fave blue! Although I haven't received India yet, and that looks gorgeous.


Thank you @@autopilot I wound up going with Susie, a beautiful light seafoam blue creme. Worked out great but still motivated to try out more blues.


----------



## Squidling (Aug 18, 2014)

So, totally random, but I wanted to see if anyone else is having this issue with the Julep Creme Liner. When I got it, I swatched it 1x with a new, clean brush, didn't like it, put it back and haven't really done anything with it. I decided this morning to give it another try and this is what I found:




 



 
What.The. Hell. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 20, 2014)

I am painting my nails with Glam Roc right now. Just got one hand done. Letting it dry and then I'm on to the other.

This is the first time I've used Glam Roc (my mom did before though) and so far I like it.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 21, 2014)

Squidling said:


> So, totally random, but I wanted to see if anyone else is having this issue with the Julep Creme Liner. When I got it, I swatched it 1x with a new, clean brush, didn't like it, put it back and haven't really done anything with it. I decided this morning to give it another try and this is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really bad!!! Definitely looks like a perry dish of bacteria. I would call CS


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 26, 2014)

I have Queen Anne on my toes.  It's nice, but I don't love it. 

I have Mae on my fingers.  I love the satin finishes.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm getting Queen Anne soon. I hope I didn't make a mistake.

Right now I'm wearing Etta. It takes way too many coats to get it right. But, I do love the color.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 26, 2014)

Currently wearing Elisa! Love it and much more office appropriate than I thought.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 6, 2014)

I am wearing Mary Lee on my toes.  I have a big bruise under one toenail (had a stupid accident) and am only doing dark reds, browns, purples, and blues until that grows out.  So Mary Lee really couldn't have come at a better time!

Nothing on my fingers at the moment; am trying some nail strengthener treatment as I have had peeling of my nails due to overuse of acetone.  Just took Missy off last night; loved that one and it was very long-wearing for me.  Before that I tried Martina (ruby) and it was the chippiest glitter polish I have ever used.  Not sure why as I usually have great luck with Julep polishes (including the garnet, diamond, and emerald birthstone polishes).  Maybe a different base coat or top coat (or both) will help next time?

No photos, though.  I think I am one of the last people on earth not to have a smartphone (or any kind of phone with a camera in it).


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I am wearing Mary Lee on my toes.  I have a big bruise under one toenail (had a stupid accident) and am only doing dark reds, browns, purples, and blues until that grows out.  So Mary Lee really couldn't have come at a better time!
> 
> Nothing on my fingers at the moment; am trying some nail strengthener treatment as I have had peeling of my nails due to overuse of acetone.  Just took Missy off last night; loved that one and it was very long-wearing for me.  Before that I tried Martina (ruby) and it was the chippiest glitter polish I have ever used.  Not sure why as I usually have great luck with Julep polishes (including the garnet, diamond, and emerald birthstone polishes).  Maybe a different base coat or top coat (or both) will help next time?
> 
> No photos, though.  I think I am one of the last people on earth not to have a smartphone (or any kind of phone with a camera in it).


Sorry to hear about your accident hope you are feeling better.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 8, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident hope you are feeling better.


Thanks.  It sounds (and looks) worse than it is.  Who would've known that stubbing your toe could go that badly?  I bought some slippers to protect my feet so hopefully it won't happen again.

To keep this on topic, I am now wearing Vivien on my fingers.  I think I will like it better as a top coat; I had to put quite a lot of it on to get it to be opaque.  I am wearing it over the OPI peelable base coat.  That stuff always makes me nervous -- I once lost the polish on an entire nail without noticing -- but am trying to avoid acetone until my nails are in better shape.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 14, 2014)

Now I am wearing Serena over Gunta.  Not sure the Gunta was necessary but that way I didn't have to use 3 coats of glitter.  This looks great, especially in good light (I have a Seche Vite topcoat on for extra shine).


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 19, 2014)

Greta


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 19, 2014)

Erin with Max over it!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 21, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Greta


Oooo pretty! I have this on my vanity to try next, I'm so excited!


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 24, 2014)

Billie Jean which is soooooo perfect for this transitional phase into Fall. It has a somewhat neon tone but it is a gorgeous violet. It dries matte which I do not like but this is easily corrected with a top coat. Easy to work with. Love this color.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Erin with Max over it!


By any chance are you left handed?


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 24, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> By any chance are you left handed?


no? why do you ask? is my left hand painted especially poorly or something?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2014)

The way your middle finger tilts is almost identical to the tilt in my hand and I'm a leftie.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 24, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> The way your middle finger tilts is almost identical to the tilt in my hand and I'm a leftie.


that's funny and interesting! i always thought it was my ring finger that was especially crooked (on both hands!)


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Billie Jean which is soooooo perfect for this transitional phase into Fall. It has a somewhat neon tone but it is a gorgeous violet. It dries matte which I do not like but this is easily corrected with a top coat. Easy to work with. Love this color.


Love it!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 25, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> The way your middle finger tilts is almost identical to the tilt in my hand and I'm a leftie.


I never paid attention to this before, but I'm a leftie (well, sort of ambidextrous but mostly a leftie).  I just tried this and I do the same thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 2, 2014)

I wore Julep Clara all weekend and up until yesterday. This is a pic on day 4. Gorgeous orangesicle cream that still passed as a transitional color into Fall.


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 2, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I wore Julep Clara all weekend and up until yesterday. This is a pic on day 4. Gorgeous orangesicle cream that still passed as a transitional color into Fall.


That looks really nice on your skintone! 

I'm wearing Greta and I've gotten so many compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 2, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> That looks really nice on your skintone!
> 
> I'm wearing Greta and I've gotten so many compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I LOVE GRETA!!! I wore it a few weeks ago and just did my nails last night and thought about doing Greta again but went with Evie just for a little change. Great is just perfect for this time of year.

Evie is probably my fave Julep polish though. I am down to maybe 1/4 of the bottle. Eeeek!


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 2, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I LOVE GRETA!!! I wore it a few weeks ago and just did my nails last night and thought about doing Greta again but went with Evie just for a little change. Great is just perfect for this time of year.
> 
> Evie is probably my fave Julep polish though. I am down to maybe 1/4 of the bottle. Eeeek!


oooo might order Evie right now.....not only does it look gorgeous, it's only 4.99 at the moment!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 2, 2014)

@@latinafeminista

Here is Evie on me today! The picture doesn't do it justice and this is only one coat!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 2, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> @@latinafeminista
> 
> Here is Evie on me today! The picture doesn't do it justice and this is only one coat!!!


Wow nice for one coat! And i bet the shimmer is even better in person!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm actually painting my nails with Ciara right now. I love the color but the formula on this one is terrible. At least my bottle is.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 8, 2014)

Wearing NEHA from my August box!!!! OMG LOVE!!!! The pic does not do it justice! Almost has a 3D effect. Gorgeous vampy berry color.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Oct 8, 2014)

Cleopatra, the black latex from the Dark Arts selection from October.  Suits my mood (it's been a stressful week and it ain't over yet).  But it is leaving little streaks on all the papers I touch (I work at a law firm).  Oh well.  (It's not unique to Julep.  I had a red from Michael Marcus that did the same thing.)


----------



## KatieS131 (Oct 8, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Wearing NEHA from my August box!!!! OMG LOVE!!!! The pic does not do it justice! Almost has a 3D effect. Gorgeous vampy berry color.


That's beautiful! Every August polish I've seen is gorgeous and I'm really regretting not taking a box.


----------



## Cultfigure (Oct 9, 2014)

Gabrielle, a beautiful smokey violet. No picture because it's (finally) chipping but it's almost two weeks old!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not wearing a Julep polish right now, am wearing a Zoya pixie dust (Thea).  But I tried the Julep Oxygen Performance Topcoat.  Is this stuff really thin and drippy or is it just me?

To be fair, my Seche Vite quick dry topcoat is old and has gotten pretty thick and hard to apply, so maybe I am not used to working with something that's newer/fresher.  Anyway, any thoughts on this Julep topcoat?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm wearing Sienna right now.

One coat is usually enough for all of my Julep polishes. The only one that went on thin was Joanne.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Nov 24, 2014)

No picture. But, I'm wearing an older Julep called Nessa. It's a chrome yellow.

I bought it from the Savvy Deals section about 6 months ago. But, just tried it for the first time the other day.

I'm surprised because it's the only yellow I own that actually looks good on me.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm wearing Nic, it's much darker than I thought, 2 coats look black on me!


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Nov 24, 2014)

SoccerMomX3 said:


> I'm wearing Nic, it's much darker than I thought, 2 coats look black on me!


Well, I guess the description does say "black crimson creme"


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Nov 25, 2014)

Avni with Max on top of it on my ring fingers.

It looks pretty good. I just don't have a way to take a picture right now. Sorry.


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 1, 2014)

Julep's "Maddy" and "Joanna" with a Jamberry "Feeling Festive" nail wrap.    :santa:


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 2, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute! I love this!


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 2, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> So cute! I love this!



Thank you!  I posted it to Instagram tonight and Jane Park commented on it.  I had to blink twice!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Julep's "Maddy" and "Joanna" with a Jamberry "Feeling Festive" nail wrap.    :santa:


So pretty and I love the camera ornament.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 6, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Julep's "Maddy" and "Joanna" with a Jamberry "Feeling Festive" nail wrap.    :santa:



Julep also included you on their blog!!!

http://www.julep.com/blog/merry-mani-mania-holiday-nail-art-week-1/


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 6, 2014)

I wore Julep's Josephine last night w/Debra Lippmann's 99 Luftballoons over it.  It turned out super nice.

The DL is a mini 100 pt. perk this month at Sephora.  Hurry &amp; get one before they're gone!


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 6, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Julep also included you on their blog!!!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/blog/merry-mani-mania-holiday-nail-art-week-1/



Thank you for telling me!  How cool!  It says "Instagram contest" but I never entered - so I guess it's an honor just to be nominated...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 15, 2014)

Kendall because my $25 Gem Collection came Saturday and that one just stood out.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Dec 23, 2014)

I put a coat of Margarita (dark purple cream) on last night - just got my promo box and it's super thick polish.. I am wary of the long dry times.  Did a second coat at work this morning and a third touchup on the ones that smudged.  I like the color but I'm not sure how I feel about the formula right now.  A night of making dinner will be the test, on my left hand only - will repeat procedure on right hand tomorrow.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

KMuntz said:


> I put a coat of Margarita (dark purple cream) on last night - just got my promo box and it's super thick polish.. I am wary of the long dry times. Did a second coat at work this morning and a third touchup on the ones that smudged. I like the color but I'm not sure how I feel about the formula right now. A night of making dinner will be the test, on my left hand only - will repeat procedure on right hand tomorrow.


I use Seche Vite fast dry topcoat over Juleps (and pretty much everything else) and find that it really speeds up the drying time.  It's got toluene in it, however.  The Zoya fast dry drops help if you don't want to use the SV.  The Nails Inc. topcoats have been good for me, too.

Though, in fairness, I have noticed differences in performance among different Julep colors.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Dec 23, 2014)

I used the only one I had on hand, a sally hansen fast dry that seems to be doing pretty well.  It looks good at the moment, I'm hopeful.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm currently obsessed with Sue &amp; Queen Anne. Today I decided to use a matte top cop and Queen Anne looks even better, but Sue gets lost.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Dec 29, 2014)

Glam Roc. Which is one of my favorite Juleps.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2015)

Wearing Nancy right now. A little more green than the pics on the julep page. Great formula though. Wore Evie the past few days and have to say that is on my top 5 fave julep polishes.

Here's Nancy:


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 23, 2015)

Eliana, which I got in the Nailed It! mini set.  It's a crelly, and is wearing very nicely with minimal tip wear and no chips on day 5:


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm wearing Rae for the first time since I got it. I like it.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 26, 2015)

I got the art kit with Millie, Catrina and a silver glitter in it (Van Gogh's Starry Night kit) and I'm working on something with that. The yellow coverage is only ok, think I need to go a little heavier on the first coat.  I am pretty in love with Millie though, it's a lovely soft blue cream with violet undertones.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 29, 2015)

lulubelle107 said:


> Eliana, which I got in the Nailed It! mini set.  It's a crelly, and is wearing very nicely with minimal tip wear and no chips on day 5:


Wow! I love it! I don't typically like blues but this is almost a denim neutral blue. Love!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 29, 2015)

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> I'm wearing Rae for the first time since I got it. I like it.


OOoooh do you have a pic?


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jan 30, 2015)

Sadly. I didn't take one before I removed it and put on something else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm obsessed with Austen. I have it paired with Tracy right now, but I'm thinking of switching the accent nail to Braiden.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Feb 2, 2015)

I like that. Nice and blue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm currently in the process of painting my nails with Sienna for the first time. So far, I like it.


----------



## Kalystia1983 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm wearing Love for the first ever after picking it up as a gift last year.  Such a pretty color!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 5, 2015)

Kalystia1983 said:


> I'm wearing Love for the first ever after picking it up as a gift last year.  Such a pretty color!


I love LOVE! LOL. It is a good kinda neutral with an interesting twist. I find it work appropriate, good for Spring, holidays and even Valentines. Gotta bring mine out again!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 9, 2015)

Zoya dot two coats and Julep Hartleigh top coat


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hartleigh over Wet 'n Wild's Black Creme.  I like it!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 11, 2015)

Marjit and Nell go together so well. I wish I had taken a photo before I removed the polish, but it was a spectacular classy and neutral look. Nell works well as a glitter topcoat and a full coverage glitter accent. I had so much fun playing and creating different looks for each nail.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 12, 2015)

Karissa with some embellishments. I used the striped decals from last month to make a cuspids arrow


----------



## TonyaBeans (Mar 9, 2015)

I am in love with Nedra. I used it today with Janet, Nell, and a matte top coat and I've gotten so many compliments already.


----------

